# Some pretty seltzers



## Dogo (Apr 26, 2020)

Working on learning


g how to post pictures.  This is my first effort.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 26, 2020)

Bottle are one of the most stubborn subjects i have ever tried to photograph. You have the right idea, backlite in a window with sunlight. Nice selzer bottles by the way.


----------



## Dogo (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks, I used to sell on ebay, and had it figured out, but  that was a while ago. I have since changed computers and cameras, so nothing was the same. I am planning to sell off  some of my collections and will need to get it right


----------

